# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  طراحی بانک اطلاعاتی کتابخانه

## delphi_programmer_2010

سلام به همگی
من در حال طراحی پایگاه داده یک کتابخانه هستم,منو کمک کنید تا جداول رو اصلاح و تکمیل کنم:
جدول اساتید
جدول دانشجو ها
جدول مسولین کتابخانه
جدول لیست کتابها
جدول دسترسی
لطفا در تکمیل فیلد ها منو کمک کنید همچنین در مورد جدول سطح دسترسی راهنمایی بفرمایید

ممنون....

----------


## Galawij

سلام 
شما یک جدول دیگه برای امانات می خواهید، همچنین جدولی برای صفحات برنامه جهت تعیین سطوح دسترسی

----------


## delphi_programmer_2010

ممنون در مورد جدول سطوح دسترسی و فیلد هاش بیشتر توضیح بدید

کمک کنید ......
ممنون

----------


## Galawij

سطوح دسترسی به این صورت باز می شه که:
شما جدولی برای صفحات برنامه تون دارید(ممکنه نام صفحات برنامه به انگلیسی و فارسی ذخیره کنید)بعد جدولی هم برای کاربران برنامه دارید(نام کاربری و کلمه عبور و بقیه فیلدها...)حالا جدولی به نام سطوح دسترسی تعریف می کنید که از جدول کاربران و از جدول صفحات برنامه دو ارتباط یک به چند می گیره که مشخص می کنه یک کاربر به چه صفحاتی می تونه دسترسی داشته باشه.

----------


## tooraj_azizi_1035

سلام
موجودیت های مورد نیاز برای سیستم کتابخانه:

1- کتاب   2- ناشر    3- انتشاراتی   4- عضو کتابخانه     5- مسئول کتابخانه     6- طبقه کتاب ها   7-  قفسه کتاب ها

----------


## احسان شمس

دوست خوبم شما باید ابتدا نمودار erd را طراحی وسپس باید توجه کنید که هر موجودیت به یک جدول تبدیل میشود. :چشمک:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

> هر موجودیت به یک جدول تبدیل میشود


این صحبت زیاد دقیق نیست. ممکنه یک موجودیت به چند جدول تبدیل بشه. چون وقتی شما موجودیت طراحی میکنید از دید جدولی خارج میشید و کاری ندارید نرمال هست یا غیرنرمال.
یا ممکنه چند موجودیت یک جدول بشن.
طراحی جدول بعد از اینکه موجودیتها کامل شدن و قوانین نرمال سازی روشون اعمال شد صورت میگیره.

----------

